# Which is the most capable type to determining the truth?



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

When it comes to fiction, definitely the IXTPs with their fringe theories and detectives and finding the truth behind Dark City.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

Ephemerald said:


> Objective truth is simply *the consensus of more than one subjective truth.* Worse is how an objective truth then proceeds to pigeonhole what it observes into the parameters of its logic.
> 
> Shit, I forgot to take my J pills. The Ne got out this evening.


Ahahaha anyway, absolutely NO. Think about geocentrism, years ago there was only a crazy person Who claimed that was the earth to revolute... The objective truth is not the common opinion! Many Times is the opposite!


----------

